# Sieg Sx1p Part I.d.



## Rocky Bob (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi,all.Maybe a silly question,(but being 77 years young,I feel excused),I have a sieg SX1p mill which shows 2 pins,items #5 on parts view,and parts list reference GB118-86,6x26.What are they for?

Regards and thanks.


----------

